

Random holiday greetings - wmeredith
http://greetomatic.com/

======
wmeredith
Boo. Kind of resenting the title change of the submission title, here...

They are hardly random. We're crawling the web for names and returning
personalized holiday greetings for our users. (We went so far as to preload
the database with the 300 most popular North American names.)

Pfffft.

------
wmeredith
This is my online development agency's Holiday card this year. I'd love to
know what you guys think!

~~~
chopsueyar
I don't get it.

But I do like the design/css.

~~~
wmeredith
Thanks, it was our first significant foray into non-flash web animation. I'm
really pleased with the result.

------
ltozier
i dig it! nice work guys! Here is my fav so far:

"Strawberry very berry christmas time merry my homie Larry hit me on da celly
fa dat peanut butta n jelly"

Merry Christmas!

------
magicc
Love it!

------
megamark16
That's awesome!

